# She keeps picking her wound



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

*She keeps picking her wound *UPDATE**

I don't know what to do anymore 
My budgie had an injury (a cut) and the vet gave her antibiotics a month ago .
Yesterday I went back to the vet because I just don't see it getting better !! She keeps picking it with her beak and I can see blood on the beak.
Yesterday the vet said it looks better from month ago though and he cut her nails so she won't hur herself .. But she touches it with the beak (
And I can't prevent it I mean ,, she's a bird she doesn't get that she shouldn't touch it  it's near her neck and there's nothing to put on it obviously ..
The vet says it will take a long time to heal but how can it heal if she rips it every time and I see a fresh blood there ?
I just don't know what to do anymore I just hope she feels when she rips it that it's painful and shouldn't do it !  I love her but will it heal like that ?? I want her to be healthy ...

here are some pictures of thr wound,,


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of this struggle Karina. Wounds heal from the inside out so I agree with your vet that even if it takes a long time it will eventually heal. We have had some members here go through bird's doing this, and hopefully they can give some input for you. The more time you can spend with her, maybe re arrange the cage every couple days, add new toys, etc. the more she will be distracted and not thinking of the irritation of her wound. It is good the vet felt it has progressed in the right direction... Keep an eye on it, and don't get discouraged....:hug:


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Jonah said:


> Sorry to hear of this struggle Karina. Wounds heal from the inside out so I agree with your vet that even if it takes a long time it will eventually heal. We have had some members here go through bird's doing this, and hopefully they can give some input for you. The more time you can spend with her, maybe re arrange the cage every couple days, add new toys, etc. the more she will be distracted and not thinking of the irritation of her wound. It is good the vet felt it has progressed in the right direction... Keep an eye on it, and don't get discouraged....:hug:


Thank you  :hug:

i'll try my best to spend a lot of time with her and distract her.. thought most of the day i'm not home...
she's not really playing with toys like my other budgie, she's more of a ~courios likes to climb and jump all over the cage ~ girl xD 
I also played her some budgie sounds on youtube.. that made her insterested and she even started singing 

I just hope it will heal sooner


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes.. try to distract her if you can. Spend some time with her, bring her some new toys, some treats, anything that will make her pick her wound less. 
Trust your vet, I am sure the doctor has seen this situation before and knows that it will take a little time more to heal. 
I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wounds often "itch" when they are healing and that is probably what is happening in this case. The spot itches and then your budgie scratches at it with her beak. It will definitely heal given time.
The wound area does not appear to be infected so I'm sure she'll be fine. 
If you handle her regularly, you can rinse it a couple of times a day with a sterile saline solution and maybe that will help alleviate the itchiness for her.*


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

despoinaki said:


> Yes.. try to distract her if you can. Spend some time with her, bring her some new toys, some treats, anything that will make her pick her wound less.
> Trust your vet, I am sure the doctor has seen this situation before and knows that it will take a little time more to heal.
> I hope she gets well soon!


thank you  



FaeryBee said:


> *Wounds often "itch" when they are healing and that is probably what is happening in this case. The spot itches and then your budgie scratches at it with her beak. It will definitely heal given time.
> The wound area does not appear to be infected so I'm sure she'll be fine.
> If you handle her regularly, you can rinse it a couple of times a day with a sterile saline solution and maybe that will help alleviate the itchiness for her.*


I didn't think about that ! I know that when it's itchy it's probably healing.. I hope this is the reason 
i'm afraid to even touch the area.. I hope that when she picks it it's not too deep and that she feels she has to stop :S

thank you all :budge::hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope your pretty little girl feels better soon! You can put a few drops of room-temperature chamomile tea on it, too, because that helps with inflammation and may make her pick it less


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> I hope your pretty little girl feels better soon! You can put a few drops of room-temperature chamomile tea on it, too, because that helps with inflammation and may make her pick it less


Very interesting !  thanks !
now I try to distract her everytime I can, seems to be working - no blood on the beak thank god
and I see very little small feathers grow there ^^


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

that's great! It seems that her skin is going back to normal in the wound area!


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Usually, we are tempted to itch the affected/wounded area when the wound begins to dry and a coating forms....it takes some amount of self-restraint to stop itching/scratching. I guess the same is happening with your bird but she's picking or pecking with it's beak or claw. 
Deb and Starlingwings have given good advice. I would suggest applying some aloe vera gel gently on the wound to give your bird a soothing and calming effect. It will also help with itchiness and accelerate healing. 
Good luck with your bird. Hope she heals soon and is back to normal.:budgie:


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

despoinaki said:


> that's great! It seems that her skin is going back to normal in the wound area!


Yes !  I just hope she doesn't "ruin" the healing procces by making it bleed everytime S: hehe..


sunnydyazz said:


> Usually, we are tempted to itch the affected/wounded area when the wound begins to dry and a coating forms....it takes some amount of self-restraint to stop itching/scratching. I guess the same is happening with your bird but she's picking or pecking with it's beak or claw.
> Deb and Starlingwings have given good advice. I would suggest applying some aloe vera gel gently on the wound to give your bird a soothing and calming effect. It will also help with itchiness and accelerate healing.
> Good luck with your bird. Hope she heals soon and is back to normal.:budgie:


so many suggestions !  
i'm really really scared to touch her wound.. i'm no expert and i dont want to make it worse /: 
I really want to use all of your suggestions.. maybe the drops of tea would be easier because I don't have to touch it directly xD
so far it seems like it's getting better - not a lot of blood like I used to see on the beak.. in fact almost not at all
if I see again that she's hurting it too much i'll have to touch and put something on the wound..
i'm just worried that everytime she rips it she's making the healing procces impossible /:
thanks a lot


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

I tried  I really tried but one minute I look away and I come back and it's all bloody scene again . Blood on the beak and so much blood where the wound ..
I don't know anymore ..by far it's the most bloody I ever seen it 
I gave her a bath ... And then put the camomile tea on it .. How much and how many times a day should I do it?
I can't watch her all the time so I'll just ask in case there's many blood how to clean it and stop it :/ ?
I can't even tell the difference if she is preening or wound picking s: 

Surely there's nothing more to do right ? You can't put a bandage on a bird 
I'm so sad that it had to come to such situation ((((


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry she's started to pick more at her wound! Put the chamomile tea a few times a day, you could probably do it four or five times. 

Have you asked her avian vet if there's like a "cone" solution (like with dogs so they don't bite at the wound) to keep her off it? Maybe there is a "bandage". 

I don't know, if its that bad that it's continuously bleeding I think you're doing all you can by keeping it clean and taken care of  

That's all I can offer, I'm sorry :hug:


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> I'm so sorry she's started to pick more at her wound! Put the chamomile tea a few times a day, you could probably do it four or five times.
> 
> Have you asked her avian vet if there's like a "cone" solution (like with dogs so they don't bite at the wound) to keep her off it? Maybe there is a "bandage".
> 
> ...


But i was thinking .. isn't puting something on the wound makes her want to lick it or something? but I will still put it /: I have no other best option.. such a stupid sitution S:

no I haven't ,,I only been to him a week ago and he thought the nails are the problem so he trimed them..
I told him she's doing it with the beak but he didn't said anything about it and only said "really? she can reach there?" 
he thougt it's the other budgie that's hurting her but I know he isn't.. his an angel 
but a cone is an idea.. but how will she eat with it? S:
I think i'll call to ask

the thing is .. it's bleeding but then when it's clean it looks good.. like healing good..

thank you for your replay :hug:

hey I found this :
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e21/Riebie/Bobby/Bobbysbrokenleg015.jpg

looks good :I


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I think whatever you're planning to attach to her, it will be serious without consulting an avian vet- or having a doctor to put that to her. 
Are there bird specialists in your area? Having a second opinion might be a good option in that case. 
These are vet clinics in Israel, maybe you can call them and set an appointment
Animal Clinic in Israel - Veterinary Clinics Categorized by Country
some avian vets
Dr Shlomit Levy- PARROTS AND OTHER BIRDS VETERINARIAN in Israel
Home page - Kimron Veterinary Institute
Otherwise, you can ask an on-line avian vet on what you can do.
Ask an Avian Vet ? Get Answers to Bird Health Problems
Bird HotLine - Vet Talk: Your Questions Answered
Vet Help Direct - Online Vet Advice - Vet Reviews
I hope this helps!


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

despoinaki said:


> I think whatever you're planning to attach to her, it will be serious without consulting an avian vet- or having a doctor to put that to her.
> Are there bird specialists in your area? Having a second opinion might be a good option in that case.
> These are vet clinics in Israel, maybe you can call them and set an appointment
> Animal Clinic in Israel - Veterinary Clinics Categorized by Country
> ...


I wasn't planning to attach anything 0: ! God no .. I just googled because I was courious for such thing ..
Of course only a vet will touch her ..
Thanks for your kind help !  I will check the links
I read about this specialist vet of birds.. but she works 100 + KM away from me /: that's the problem
she seems very good at what she does though


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know, maybe you can find someone more close to you.. If you can't find and she is your only option, call her and describe the situation. An email with photos of the bird with the wound may help also.


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

despoinaki said:


> I don't know, maybe you can find someone more close to you.. If you can't find and she is your only option, call her and describe the situation. An email with photos of the bird with the wound may help also.


I sent her an email 
Thanks !


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Well . She didn't want to look At the photos by saying "it's not professional to diagnose by pictures ? -.- and advised me to find something that will prevent her from touching ..
I'll just go back to my vet and ask him to attach something .....


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Hiya ,

I'm sorry your bird is going through this. I have a similar experience with my lovebird Mango .
What started off as a tiny cut under his wing which should have healed in a couple of weeks has spiraled into a terrible situation. He kept picking at it over and over until he damaged himself so badly that even flying is difficult for him now .

You will have to clean up the wound to avoid infection. You can dab turmeric mixed with some olive oil over the injury. Turmeric is a great antiseptic and the taste might dissuade your bird from picking at it .

In the worst case , you might have to put a collar around her head to stop the picking and allow the wound to heal.

This is poor Mango. You can see the injury under his right wing 



Good luck !


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

vinay said:


> Hiya ,
> 
> I'm sorry your bird is going through this. I have a similar experience with my lovebird Mango .
> What started off as a tiny cut under his wing which should have healed in a couple of weeks has spiraled into a terrible situation. He kept picking at it over and over until he damaged himself so badly that even flying is difficult for him now .
> ...


Oh what a cutie pie !!! 
I scheduled an appointment to the vet this Friday for a second opinion and I asked them and they have this collar thing so that's good 
I tried what one of the members here suggested me - camomile tea .. Works great so far (3 days almost that I don't see any blood )
Problem is I'm not at home all day so it's hard to watch over her ,, collar would be great solution ..
I wish mango will heal soon <3
And all of our birds will be happy and healthy , thanks for the help !!


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Vinay for posting your bird's story and pointing out this brilliant solution for her bird. I hope both the members' birds get healed soon.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

> sunnydyazz
> Thanks Vinay for posting your bird's story and pointing out this brilliant solution for her bird. I hope both the members' birds get healed soon.


You're welcome !


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello  welcome !!
You can ask in that forum :
http://talkbudgies.com/#/forumsite/20596/forums/70

I had a confusion between them too when they were babies and people her helped me  !


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi .
I have an update..
and a question
we have been to the vet 3 times so he can put a collar on her - but she keeps riping the band aid that hold it and that collar falls off.
the vet said that we can attach it by ourselves if that happens. and showed us how
so I did attach it myself with a better tape ..
he said not to worry about puttin it beacuse the neck is small and the feathers make it look so big
so I attach some photos can you tell me if that's okay? i don't want to choke her !! 
but it holds very well so far...
also I seperated the male from her because he helps her to remove it...

pics :
she looks so sad 

























what do you guys thing? it's okay?.. she moves and plays and stuff.

NEVER MIND
she ripped through the collar
she's a fighter O_O
i'm gonna let he have it and just put things on the wound hopefully it will heal..


----------

